# Google- Is your credit score down due to the new credit rating formula ... - The Spoof (satire)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Is your credit score down due to the new credit rating formula *...*The Spoof (satire), UK - <nobr>51 minutes ago</nobr>Often accompanied by *irritable bowel syndrome*, public drunkenness, carpel tunnel *syndrome* (not due typing but excessive masturbation), self-delusions of *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

